# Free Clinic



## GremIin (Apr 24, 2017)

theres a free clinic in downtown ottawa. you dont need any ID, not even a health card. theyll check you out, tell you whats up. theres an sti clinic there too (i think its on tuesdays) and in the spring theres a free dentist. just look up youth services bureau rideau and itll tell you where to go. good luck!


----------



## GremIin (Apr 25, 2017)

If you are a Canadian citizen, you can register there (You need ID for this part) and they have a free lunch, Wi-Fi, computers, and showers


----------

